# checking in



## lkg (Nov 16, 2008)

hi guys

just checking in since my last need to vent day!!!!!!!  Things are a lot better since that dark day back in early jan.... AF has made a reapperance the day of my birthday!!!!!! 53 days since it was last here.  been back to the doc who has repeated all my blood tests and they are all normal...... have been offically declared non-pre-menopausal now.  Have to go back again to doc to do progesterone tests  on day 21 of cycle  (does this sound right) thought it would be later in my cycle considering its irregularity i dont know i suppose we have to start somewhere.  thank you for all the lovely postive replies to my need for venting....  also changed doc and she is an angel much better than last one, she seems to think there is a lot more we can be doing while i wait for app in clinic in galway.  anyone go there would be good to know what its like.

speak soon
love and hugs lkg xxxxx


----------



## holly01 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hiya,
just wanted to ask u which clinic u were attending in galway?
glad ure AF turned up


----------



## lkg (Nov 16, 2008)

hi there 

for the person who was interested to know what clinic i am attending in galway i have just been given an app for Dr Una Conway Clinic galway UCHG.  Are you going there to or looking for someone in the galway area?


----------

